# Here is some intelligence



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> one of particular note is #10 of the 11. I am really surprised that rino did not originally post that one. arty:


If you are talking about the girls playing in the mud, I did watch it, but it was kinda boring :w00t:


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess they never heard of chains or physic's.


----------

